# Dual monitors with ATI

## dastardly

Well, I've been reading all the threads and asking for help all over the place. My system is a Toshiba Satellite Laptop. It uses an ATI radeon 7000 mobility. I wish to have an external LCD work along with the laptop display any way possible.

lspci results:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc R200 AGP Bridge [Mobility Radeon 7000 IGP] (rev 05)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 340M]

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc EHCI USB Controller (rev 01)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SMBus (rev 18)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Dual Channel Bus Master PCI IDE Controller

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 434c

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4342

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc IXP AC'97 Modem (rev 01)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP

02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

02:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

```

Current xorg.conf

```

Section "Files"

    #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this is an optional section which is used to specify

# which run-time loadable modules to load when the X server starts up.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

    Load   "dbe"

    Load   "i2c"

    Load   "glx"

    Load   "ddc"

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "freetype"

    Load   "extmod"

    Load   "synaptics"

    Load   "vbe"

   Load        "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.  This contains various server-wide Options.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

     Option    "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier      "Synaptics1"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

    Option      "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option      "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

    Option      "HorizScrollDelta"   "0"

    Option      "SHMConfig"      "on"

    # For ALPS TouchPads

    #Option      "MaxSpeed"      "0.7"

    #Option      "MinSpeed"      "0.18"

    #Option      "AccelFactor"      "0.08"

    #Option      "TopEdge"      "120"

    #Option      "LeftEdge"      "120"

    #Option      "BottomEdge"      "830"

    #Option      "RightEdge"      "650"

    #Option      "FingerLow"      "25"

    #Option      "FingerHigh"      "30"

    # Do you keep moving the mouse while typing? Try this trick.

    #synclient TouchpadOff=1 disable your synaptics touchpad

    #synclient TouchpadOff=0 enable your synaptics touchpad

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    

    Option   "AutoRepeat"   "500 5"

    Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option   "XkbLayout"   "us"

    Option      "XkbRules"      "xorg"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "wacom1"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 

                                                      # /dev/input/event

                                                      # for USB

  Option        "Type"          "stylus"

  Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "wacom2"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 

                                                      # /dev/input/event

                                                      # for USB

  Option        "Type"          "eraser"

  Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "wacom3"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 

                                                      # /dev/input/event

                                                      # for USB

  Option        "Type"          "cursor"

  Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/psaux"

    Option   "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

     

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse2"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/input/mice"

    Option    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Generic Monitor"

    #Option      "DPMS"

    VertRefresh 56-75

    HorizSync 31-61

   

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "LCD Monitor"

    #Option      "DPMS"

    VertRefresh 56-75

    HorizSync 31-61

   

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "VESA 0"

    Driver      "radeon" # do not remove vesa

    #Option "RenderAccel" "on"

    Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

    #Option "BusType" "PCI"

    #Option "ColorTiling" "on"

    #Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

   Screen 0

   BusID "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "VESA 1"

    Driver      "radeon" # do not remove vesa

    #Option "RenderAccel" "on"

    Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

    #Option "BusType" "PCI"

    #Option "ColorTiling" "on"

    #Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

   Screen 1

   BusID "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

# The Identifier, Device and Monitor lines must be present

    Identifier   "Screen 0"

    Device   "VESA 0"

    Monitor   "Generic Monitor"

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

# The favoured Depth and/or Bpp may be specified here

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth      8

        ViewPort   0 0

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           16

        ViewPort        0 0

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           24

        ViewPort        0 0

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# The Identifier, Device and Monitor lines must be present

    Identifier   "Screen 1"

    Device   "VESA 1"

    Monitor   "LCD Monitor"

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

# The favoured Depth and/or Bpp may be specified here

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth      8

        ViewPort   0 0

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           16

        ViewPort        0 0

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           24

        ViewPort        0 0

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier   "Main Layout"

    InputDevice   "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice   "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Synaptics1" "SendCoreEvents"

    #InputDevice "wacom1" "SendCoreEvents"

    #InputDevice "wacom2" "SendCoreEvents"

    #InputDevice "wacom3" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

   Screen "Screen 0"

   Screen "Screen 1" Rightof "Screen 0" 

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

This was based off https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-24116-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html thread, though I have had no luck. Only the external LCD monitor is on, though when booting both monitors display the same things, when X loads the laptop monitor goes black.

----------

## SnakeByte

Hi,

the output of 

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ( or whatever the correct file name is :-) )
```

should bring some light to whatever issue you might have.

On my laptop with an Nvidia chipset the screen order changes

when an external device is connected so

screen0 -> ext.

screen1 -> int.

Not sure about ATI.

regards

----------

